# Rimless Aquarium Retailers



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Getting back into hobby,. What retailers in the GTA offer rimless tanks?

I am aware if angelfins and planted aquaria

Specifically looking for a shallow style long tank


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Miracles if you want to go custom


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

My tank is a freshwater set up with an AquaClear 110 filter and I have dwarf gouramis, full sized gouramis, ctenopomas (leaf fish), mollies, and dwarf suckermouth catfish. I purchased a 60-90 gallon stand from petsmart (online only style) and it's worked well. The acrylic is beautiful, crystal clear, with perfect seams and rounded front edges. I did not use or install the hood or light that came with this.I've had this Acrylic tank for 1.5 years now. I absolutely love it. You have to be comfortable in the differences in care and maintenance required with acrylics vs glass but I'd never get a glass tank again.


----------



## UraniumPotato (Sep 8, 2021)

WaterBox Aquariums Canada had a rimless tanks.

Their Frag line up is 16 inches deep.


----------

